# 3.5 HP Penn state cyclone



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

Finally it is on the wall- It is heavy and there has to be enough room under for the 2 55 gal. barrels.



 



 


OMG- where are the instructions...........

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice start, Mike! I'm getting ready to do the same thing and run dust collection lines, but on a much smaller scale than you will be doing - especially since everything that will be hooked up to it will be within 10 feet or so of the collector.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure those silver things connect to the 55g barrel not lumped together inside it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice start, Mike! I'm getting ready to do the same thing and run dust collection lines, but on a much smaller scale than you will be doing - especially since everything that will be hooked up to it will be within 10 feet or so of the collector.



That was the only part I can't do myself. Sucker is heavy and all the weight is in the motor. Lot of work to do but I keep telling myself I only have to do it once....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm pretty sure those silver things connect to the 55g barrel not lumped together inside it...



VERY funny!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh....are you going to run a line to the lathe finally?!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice, those Penn States came out pretty good in a comparison I read, I'm mulling over getting something similar myself. 2 Barrels?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice, those Penn States came out pretty good in a comparison I read, I'm mulling over getting something similar myself. 2 Barrels?


 
I could have worded that better. There is a Y at bottom of cyclone and it fills 2 barrels. I will continue posting pics here as I stumble through install. Luckily most of the pipe-gates and connectors were never installed. This is set up so when gates is opened- collector goes on.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2015)

That's what I understood Mike, You must plan on making a lot of wood chips!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's what I understood Mike, You must plan on making a lot of wood chips!



When I upgrade from dewalt to 15" 3 hp planer- the first thing I did was plug everything. Amazing how much more chips it makes. I have added a 24" grizzly planer and expect it will be a chip maker. I do like makin chips........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's what I understood Mike, You must plan on making a lot of wood chips!


 PS it is what came with the collector so I am going to use it...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh....are you going to run a line to the lathe finally?!!!


 I am debating that- It looks so nice with the dust on it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice Mike. Just curious, what did you have before this?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

TimR said:


> Nice Mike. Just curious, what did you have before this?



A shop fox with a garbage can separator. It worked good but I only was hooked up to a few machines. This will be hooked to all.


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2015)

Thx, basically what I have now, tho HF. Been a good machine, but down the road I'm thinking cyclone also will be better with a larger shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

TimR said:


> Thx, basically what I have now, tho HF. Been a good machine, but down the road I'm thinking cyclone also will be better with a larger shop.


 That is why I thought I would give a review and a build thread here. I read a lot of info and looked at a few machines. Read reviews. I found out- the good ductwork costs twice what the good collector costs- at least. This is more machine then I intended to buy but the price was right- I bought the collector. The rest was free. Him(Vet surgeon" and his wife installed it on the wall and he hurt his back doing it. Made for short woodworking career. Look above in picture- the chain- this sucker is heavy. Son is healthy construction worker- Damn strong - he looked at me today and said what were they thinkin??? We used a comealong. It was easy.....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2015)

Conclusion after a partial day of working on ductwork. Installation will be slow. drill holes-pop rivet- suspend with hangers- move to next piece. But this will be nice... Pics tomorrow. That is if I don't deal with snow all day......

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

I have put up duct work in my shop twice in 3 years and torn it all down too. That's why I was (and am) contemplating putting everything in a floor on my slab. Hard decision still, and I have to make it very soon. How high is your ceiling?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have put up duct work in my shop twice in 3 years and torn it all down too. That's why I was (and am) contemplating putting everything in a floor on my slab. Hard decision still, and I have to make it very soon. How high is your ceiling?



14' but most of this will be about 10' - this is a 28 x 30 part of building. Ductwork won't be in the way- I only do woodworking in there. I wish it was in floor but when I built building in 2000 I had no Idea it would evolve into what I am doing now. I hope I do not have to take much down. It will all be riveted and joints taped with the really sticky duct tape.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking forward to pics. Also would like to hear more about advantages/disadvantages of floor vs ceiling ducting. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Looking forward to pics. Also would like to hear more about advantages/disadvantages of floor vs ceiling ducting. Chuck


 Under floor eliminates visible ductwork. also having floor chases puts wiring where you need it in middle of room. Disadvantage on concrete floor changing it is difficult.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok i have been distracted but back. Conclusion number 1 I would have starved to death as a tin bender. 100 rivets- one hundred holes and at least 100 trips up and down the ladder. It will be very cool when I get done but  has sore hands-shoulder and hip tonight. Does not look like much but I AM zeroing in on it...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2016)

Shaping up real nice, Mike. Can't wait to get lines run in my shop either - hopefully this week.



Mike1950 said:


> Does not look like much but I AM zeroing in on it...



Want to come run lines in my shop when you're done? My shop is much smaller and only about 9' ceilings, should be an afternoon job for you after this one, I'd think.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Shaping up real nice, Mike. Can't wait to get lines run in my shop either - hopefully this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to come run lines in my shop when you're done? My shop is much smaller and only about 9' ceilings, should be an afternoon job for you after this one, I'd think.



I could not find the kiss my a..... smilie but you get my drift matt. This is work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> This is work.



Oh, yes, I'm well aware of that! You've put in a ton more work than the pic lets on - takes a lot to get to the point you're at.

I'd love to have a larger shop space, but one of the advantages of a small shop - and the way that I'll be laying mine out - is that I won't have any really long runs and none of them will be overhead.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2016)

Sure does look like a lot of work, gonna be sweet though, where did you source the pipes and fittings?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2016)

That's the cleanest I have ever see the shop! Great job Mike, looking good! I'm going in a different direction with my set up because a lot of my machines are on wheels. Since I really only use one machine at a time anyway and I now have 2 dust collectors flexible hoses are the order of the day for me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Sure does look like a lot of work, gonna be sweet though, where did you source the pipes and fittings?


They all came with collector. I will have to buy a few pieces But most pieces were new. The gates are all the lone Ranger type- when you open gate DC goes on. Most were/are still in package. There will be enough pipe left over to do another system. Not the fittings though. I do not know what he was thinking, his shop was smaller then mine.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's the cleanest I have ever see the shop! Great job Mike, looking good! I'm going in a different direction with my set up because a lot of my machines are on wheels. Since I really only use one machine at a time anyway and I now have 2 dust collectors flexible hoses are the order of the day for me.



Most of mine are on wheels also- I did the 2 collector route- it works but I will be forced to use this system-everything will be hooked up.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> They all came with collector. I will have to buy a few pieces But most pieces were new. The gates are all the lone Ranger type- when you open gate DC goes on. Most were/are still in package. There will be enough pipe left over to do another system. Not the fittings though. I do not know what he was thinking, his shop was smaller then mine.....



Mike did you have Penn State design the layout for you? I think they d that free when you buy a cyclone?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Mike did you have Penn State design the layout for you? I think they d that free when you buy a cyclone?


They do but I did not buy cyclone from them. I looked at other systems and with 3.5 HP running one tool at a time in a 30 x 28 area I am hoping it will be just fine. I do have his design but am clueless as to how he was going to execute with the parts he bought?? I really only have 2 main runs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> They do but I did not buy cyclone from them. I looked at other systems and with 3.5 HP running one tool at a time in a 30 x 28 area I am hoping it will be just fine. I do have his design but am clueless as to how he was going to execute with the parts he bought?? I really only have 2 main runs.



I know that there are some differences of opinion on how to pipe the equipment especially the duct sizing. There's a ton of variables and I can't ever some to a conclusion on what route I want to take so I have just settled on going big to compensate for bad design lol. I've decided not to build the elevated floor simply because I don't have the time and not sure the payoff is worth it because once I do that, I'm locked in to where the actual shop is inside my shop - I might want to move everything to the other end one day and with a floor that makes it much more involved. It sure would be nice though.

So I am doing the overhead also. But I am going to open the 4" ports on the equipment to 5 or maybe 6" ports. I already have my ductwork and my mains are all 7" but I am running a monster of a blower unit so it needs it. I really like the layout Pentz has on his site where the main runs 45° across the shop so 90s are minimized except for the drops, and I can do 45s on some of those even. The biggest PITA to duct from overhead is the table saw. I have never found a way I like it. This isn't my exact layout and I have more equipment than shown but here's my basic layout (this is taken from Pentz website):





I will start a thread when I start going up with mine also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Kevin I have 6 inch and 4" spiral pipe. As I said what he bought would not have been what I would have but then again I paid for the DC and all the rest was free. Most of my machines have 4" so that will be easy. The planers are 5 and I need to purchase those gates and the drops for those 2 tools. My previous DC with a garbage can cyclone had no problem with keeping up with planer and I doubt this will either. I am very much looking forward to the ease of opening gate and having DC go on. It will be to easy not to use. DC has a huge muffler which makes it quieter then my old one. I will post here the plus's and minus's of my design. On one hand It is a disadvantage to be using some one else's purchase but he spent money of stuff I would not of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm back- I have one tool hooked up- all the ducts gated or plugged all ready to turn on to test BUT... the electrician has not come yet and my cord is 10 ' short of the 220 outlet  Tomorrow I will set up a little longer 20 amp 220 cord. I will need it anyhow... Then I have to order a few more parts and I will be back in Biz again and at least I will have the bandsaw hooked to DC.....

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2016)

Mike - I didn't know you owned the Beall Dirt Buffing system! If you ever want to get rid of that let me know

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - I didn't know you owned the Beall Dirt Buffing system! If you ever want to get rid of that let me know
> 
> View attachment 94422



When I saw that in the pic I KNEW I was asking for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2016)

Parts ordered- Cord attached- fired it up- She SUCKS big time. and that big muffler really works- very quiet.... Almost back working in shop!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you know if the muffler comes with the unit? That is my main gripe about dust collectors, the noise wears on me after a while, and can't hear the radio lol. I'm considering putting mine outside my space in a lean-to.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Do you know if the muffler comes with the unit? That is my main gripe about dust collectors, the noise wears on me after a while, and can't hear the radio lol. I'm considering putting mine outside my space in a lean-to.....



No the muffler is an option. Everything is an option.... Still noisy but not as noisy as older one. I thought about putting it outside, still could but I do not think i will.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2016)

Mine will stay in the shop to try and contain as much dust as possible in the shop, so I think an add on muffler might be a good thing for my psi cyclone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Do you know if the muffler comes with the unit? That is my main gripe about dust collectors, the noise wears on me after a while, and can't hear the radio lol. I'm considering putting mine outside my space in a lean-to.....



That's where I'm putting mine too. I already have a lean-to on the other side of where it is going so not really much extra work. I lksten to my radio in the shop too it's on 100% of the time. When I am running machinery for extended periods I use my iphone in my shirt pocket and stuff the and ear thingies cord down my shirt. Adjust volume where I can hear both my radio and machinery. Tokk a little getting used to but it's second nature to me now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2016)

Yea seems like it would be pretty easy, just knock a hole in the wall. I'm definitely going to do it, I just got a Sirrius receiver boom box for Christmas, hundreds of commercial free channels, I'm in heaven...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

We have it in my wife's car but I wasn't sure how to get it in my shop. I better check that out.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Yea seems like it would be pretty easy, just knock a hole in the wall. I'm definitely going to do it, I just got a Sirrius receiver boom box for Christmas, hundreds of commercial free channels, I'm in heaven...


If you are going to heat or cool the building- you need 2 holes- one for the DC to suck out of and one to let the air back into building. At one time I was going to do this and was just going to use furnace filters over return air ducts to deaden noise and further clean air. But I wear Ear protection a lot of the time and never have radio on. Enough noises in head- stuff rattling around I do not need anymore distractions.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> you need 2 holes- one for the DC to suck out of and one to let the air back into building.


Good point Mike, betcha lots of folks don't consider that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Good point Mike, betcha lots of folks don't consider that.



Many shops down south are not tight enough to have to worry about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2016)

When I'm inside the shop is will always have the door open. Another factor that a friend pointed out to me is if your dc vents outside, you suck out all your air coniditoned/heated air if you have climate controll in your shop, makes your units work hard and very inefficient. Kinda bummed cause I thought I might put in air conditioning at some point.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Good point Mike, betcha lots of folks don't consider that.



They better- sucking 1500 +- CFM outa the shop and into the outside would be very hard for heating cooling system to make up....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> When I'm inside the shop is will always have the door open. Another factor that a friend pointed out to me is if your dc vents outside, you suck out all your air coniditoned/heated air if you have climate controll in your shop, makes your units work hard and very inefficient. Kinda bummed cause I thought I might put in air conditioning at some point.



Not if you let that air back in as I described above..


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2016)

How would you capture the conditioned air, post filter, and pipe it back in?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> How would you capture the conditioned air, post filter, and pipe it back in?


 make a room off of your shop. Put DC in it-Pipe to it- Have a hole cut back into shop- install furnace filters in hole. The more times you can alter the direction of sound- the more you reduce it. The air is sucked out to the DC but it goes through DC filters and then has to return to shop through furnace filters..(furnace filters are just a way to filter more and deaden more sound. No net loss of heat or cooling. It is recirculated
...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2016)

Was sick for most of a week but back at it- 400+ holes drilled 400 rivets and I am very close. almost time for electrician... I am not a tin bender but this has been more work then I figured.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 17, 2018)

Do you still have the tempest 3.5 HP cyclone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Do you still have the tempest 3.5 HP cyclone?



Yep, i use it almost every day. In fact i got new filters in mail yesterday. Installing.


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 17, 2018)

One popped up on Craigslist in norther NJ for $450 but no filters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> One popped up on Craigslist in norther NJ for $450 but no filters.


Great machine but they do not make anymore. Wynn makes filters. $400 for 2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hard to believe this was 3 yrs ago. Filters were used when i got it and one thing to learn about a big DC is just how fast it fills a 50 gallon barrel. Now when it wills the barrrl then it fills the cyclone and then the filter. Now previous owner had done this a few times. And complained how big a mess it made. He was right. I did it once. Helluva pain. Now this is hard on filters. I have blown them out a few times but just replaced them. Neighbor is complaining about hair missing from his dog. Yikes it suckssss.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 19, 2018)

You can find many homemade pressure meter plans online that tell you when it is time to clean filters because you are losing suction. I know you can also find online plans for bin sensors that tell you when the bin is getting full. 
Both products are available as aftermarket kits at a higher cost as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> You can find many homemade pressure meter plans online that tell you when it is time to clean filters because you are losing suction. I know you can also find online plans for bin sensors that tell you when the bin is getting full.
> Both products are available as aftermarket kits at a higher cost as well.


Yes- i have used it enough now that I just know.


----------

